
Ask HN: What privacy-conserving measures should be taken post-snooper's charter? - libeclipse
Since the Investigatory Powers Bill has been passed into law in the UK (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12978300), what steps should one take to preserve privacy and security?
======
alistproducer2
Developers that care about privacy should really start to work on
decentralized, backwards compatible applications to replace the services we
depend on like email and social media.

I know there are already service out there, but most of them lack the
simplicity needed to reach non-technical users. Getting people away from these
services is as much a marketing and user adoption problem as it is a technical
one.

------
joefarish
I'd start with a VPN. I'm personally a big fan of Tunnel Bear as it is
incredibly easy to setup and has a good mobile app as well. TorrentFreak has
some good VPN reviews. Lots more at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/vpnreviews/](https://www.reddit.com/r/vpnreviews/)

Some posters in the original thread had reservations about VPNs
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12980878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12980878)
.

For me the benefit of a VPN would be protection against my ISP being hacked
rather than stopping someone with sufficient motivated from GCHQ accessing my
data.

~~~
linux-modder
As a tag on to this, set a solid hardened ( to your level of tin foil)
firewall, complete with replacing router with open|DDwrt one and setting up a
VPN over ssh from within your own home network, this has several benefits, you
know the holes in the firewall, you use the bandwidth you are paying for
already, it makes for a relatively cheap private cloud that also allows for
smaller and or lighter footprint devices that can stream remotely from your
home storage and also know that your nfs / remote cloud is under control of
someone you trust (yourself)

~~~
linux-modder
Updated email on profile but its also on my keybase profile
[https://keybase.io/linuxmodder](https://keybase.io/linuxmodder) ...under my
github profile. sheldon DOT corey AT openmailbox DOT org.... Side note if
anyone is interested in keybase invite I have about a dozen and a half left,
email me at above shown email, I openly and happily solicit PGP mail with the
keys shown on my keybase profile.

